
The Terminal Jockey's Toolbelt - packetlost
https://packetlost.dev/the-terminal-jockeys-toolbelt
======
parliament32
entr actually looks super useful, thanks!

~~~
anitil
Great tool. I heard about it from Julia Evans a few weeks ago, and it replaced
my janky half-baked script that used inotifywait

------
packetlost
Author of the post here, let me know if there's any feedback or suggestions
for new tools!

~~~
Eldt
Since you mentioned fd, you should check out ripgrep as an alternative to ag

~~~
packetlost
the_silver_searcher (`ag(1)`) is covered and is pretty similar to ripgrep in
functionality.

~~~
Eldt
Yes, I was highlighting it as an ag alternative that I commonly see
recommended alongside fd

